# Newly built hex hive



## Cub

I wasn't trying to reinvent the wheel or anything, but saw some photos of these online and decided to design and build my own. It takes all medium frames in the center, and custom slanted top bars in the diagonals. Each box is 31.7 liters in volume, with a top entrance only and SBB, which can be closed up. Hope you like it.

(My wife picked the color!)


---Should say 'Newly builT'---


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Is that hive wider at the top than it is at the bottom? Optical illusion? What makes it a Hex Hive? Not familiar w/ Hex Hives.


----------



## Ravenzero

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

reminds me of the hives they sell at thewarrestore


----------



## Merlinspop

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Could you take a 'top down' picture? Interesting.


----------



## odfrank

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

One of the few wife picked colors that almost works for me. Why do they think a bee hive should look like their bathroom?


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

That is pretty sharp. Post more pictures please I am interested in building one for fun.


----------



## Silverbackotter

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Got any internal photos? Looks nice, but the color is unique.


----------



## MichaelShantz

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Those "custom slanted top bars in the diagonals" or triangular areas on each side of the hexagon sound like an endless pain in the tush. Why not just wall off those areas, ... oh wait, then you would have a rectangular hive.


----------



## beehiveusa

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Beautiful Hive!!1

Can you post more pictures please. How does it look inside?


----------



## Cub

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

The hive body is not tapered or anything fancy like that. Just a six sided hive that uses normal frames in the middle where possible.

The diagonal top bars are a little troublesome, but I make all ten of each at a time (5 boxes and need 2 of the same size diagonal TB for each box), so once it's set up, they are easy to bang out.

Take a look at the photo attached. All of the sides are the same length, and it's easiest to cut all 30 of them at one time, so the saw doesn't need reset. After glueing and screwing with 2" deck screws, run them all around the router to get the rabbet. 

As a side note, it will hold 8 normal mediums if they are really jammed in there, so I am considering shaving them down a bit as Mr. Michael Bush references on his website, so it holds 8 frames more comfortably. Also, the wood for this and the flashing for the roof was salvaged, so this whole setup was under $20. $40 more in med frames and it'll be a complete hive for under $60 total. 

If anyone is interested, I can post the plans for this. They are in ACADD format, and can be easily changed over to .pdf for easy and zoomable viewing.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Harley Craig

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

so I'm assuming you would run this like a warre hive?


----------



## Cub

*Re: Newly build hex hive*



Harley Craig said:


> so I'm assuming you would run this like a warre hive?


Sir, since it takes mostly normal medium frames, the plan is to run it like a Lang. Honestly, I have never even been around bees before, and have 0 bees in any of my 5 hives yet. I have two bee trees to cut or trap out, a package ordered, and am picking up two nucs from a small local supplier. Hives are fun to build, and I have a large stock of planed oak that is not quite good enough for trim work.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

So what happens w/ the space not occupied by frames?


----------



## Cub

*Re: Newly build hex hive*



sqkcrk said:


> So what happens w/ the space not occupied by frames?


This is from a google image search, because I'm at work and didn't take a photo with frames in my hive, but this it what the basic layout is like. For mine, I left no bee space between the angled top bars, and ripped them to 1 3/8" width. This allows me 4 top bars on each side, leaving the corner open enough for bees to travel through.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Interesting. So, four frames always have to be in the same place every time.


----------



## Cub

*Re: Newly build hex hive*



sqkcrk said:


> Interesting. So, four frames always have to be in the same place every time.



Yes, they have to be placed in the same position, but can be moved between supers for checkerboarding or other hive management. It does make me wish I had come across Michael Bush's site a bit sooner, though. All frames the same size and all interchangeable looks appealing.


----------



## Cub

*Re: Newly build hex hive*



Cub said:


> Yes, they have to be placed in the same position, but can be moved between supers for checkerboarding or other hive management. It does make me wish I had come across Michael Bush's site a bit sooner, though. All frames the same size and all interchangeable looks appealing.


Here are my frames.


----------



## Harley Craig

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

That is really kind of sweet it's like a hybrid Lang/ top bar/warre. With the top bars I would think they might draw all the way down to the next set of top bars so you might have to run a wire between your boxes like the warre guys do to detach comb


----------



## RandySue

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Hello, I just noticed these posts and had to chime in here. I'm sure you didn't realize that you are infringing on my patent and registered trademark by building these Hex Hives and actually calling them Hex Hives. 

When I designed these, I was advised to get a patent so I could build and sell them which is what I did. I also own the registered trademark Hex Hive®. My lawyer reminded me that I now had to be the watchdog for people duplicating the design. Not my favorite task, however I am required by the rules of my patent to contact anyone building these and let them know they are in violation and also are definitely not allowed to sell them without an agreement between us.

So nice job on the hive and if you want to continue making more, please contact me to work something out.

Thanks! 
Randy Sue Collins
www.hexhive.org






Cub said:


> I wasn't trying to reinvent the wheel or anything, but saw some photos of these online and decided to design and build my own. It takes all medium frames in the center, and custom slanted top bars in the diagonals. Each box is 31.7 liters in volume, with a top entrance only and SBB, which can be closed up. Hope you like it.
> 
> (My wife picked the color!)
> 
> 
> ---Should say 'Newly builT'---


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Cub, I guess you now have a newly built pink bathroom hive


----------



## Barry

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Cub, call it a hexagon hive.

RandySue, AFAIK, you can't keep people from building something that matches your design. Selling them, yes.


----------



## odfrank

*Re: Newly build hex hive*



RandySue said:


> Hello, I just noticed these posts and had to chime in here.
> 
> Does your hive take standard Langstroth frames or are they a custom size?


----------



## Cub

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Sorry, Barry. I found that statement to be civil and true. Since you are now paying attention to this, please edit the title to 'Built,' rather than 'Build.' It's been bothering me.

OD-It takes 7 mediums in the center, and slanted top bars on the outsides. I had some bees in it, but transferred them to a Lang, so it could be moved easier (it's solid oak). The pink wonder is getting bees again in the spring, and will be relocated permanently to my parent's front yard.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney

*Re: Newly build hex hive*



Cub said:


> Sorry, Barry. I found that statement to be civil and true. I had some bees in it, but transferred them to a Lang, so it could be moved easier (it's solid oak). The pink wonder is getting bees again in the spring, and will be relocated permanently to my parent's front yard.


That's it! The Pink Wonder


----------



## odfrank

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

OK, the bad boy that I am, I got so inspired when I heard I could do some patent busting I got going on my hexagon hive. Now to figure out a non infringing name.
Jollyollie's HexPlex Palace
Uncle Ollie's Sexy Hexy Hive
The Not An Octagon Hive
Any other suggestions? They are a lot of work especially with bowed rough lumber fence boards. Three supers done, a few hundred hours more to go.


----------



## odfrank

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

>you can't keep people from building something that matches your design. Selling them, yes.

How different do they have to be to not on infringe on the patent? It looks like RandySue's uses a small frame. Mine uses a Lang frame. I do not want all those entrances, and can make different handles. Will that be enough so I don't go to jail? I am going to have to charge a heck of a lot more than $450. I feel the big bucks coming in.


----------



## Barry

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

 I don't claim to be a lawyer. Where's Specialkayme? I thought this was his area of knowledge.

You might do better putting glass in those boxes and selling them as bathroom windows.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

I could be mistaken, but I believe that _SpecialKayme _is primarily a _bankruptcy _attorney.

Let's hope Ollie does not require _that _service.


----------



## Mr.Beeman

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Hecks Hive then. lol
All you need to do is change the build slightly such as a different shaped entrance than the other hive. Thus, no patent infringement.


----------



## BeeCurious

*Re: Newly build hex hive*



RandySue said:


> So nice job on the hive and if you want to continue making more, please contact me to work something out.
> 
> Thanks!
> Randy Sue Collins
> www.hexhive.org


Welcome to the forum...

It would be very difficult to defend your patent claim:



> Claims
> CLAIM I claim the ornamental design for my hex bee hive, as shown and described.


Your line drawings for your patent depict the following hive with the rectangular entrances and closures.










... and your website shows another "ornamental design"









There's prior art dating back to at least 1679... 









I believe you have the right to defend your trademark but good luck with stopping anyone from selling a hexagonal beehive under any other name.

Apparently a Shaune Wilson registered "www.hexhive.com" in advance to your filing/registering "Hex Hive" so I don't know if you can stop him from using the term. I doubt if he would easily give up his Dot Com domain, but contact him, you might be able to "work something out".



http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?docid=...652,997.PN.%26OS=PN/D652,997%26RS=PN/D652,997


----------



## Cub

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

It all started with an idea to give this hive as a Christmas present, and some spare oak lumber. 

OD-That looks better than mine. Well done.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Newly build hex hive*



Cub said:


> All frames the same size and all interchangeable looks appealing.


Yeah, like a Langstrothj style hive, rectangular in shape not hex. Seems like doing things differently just to be different, not because it's better for the bees or beekeeper or easier to use.


----------



## Cub

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

>>>Seems like doing things differently just to be different, not because it's better for the bees or beekeeper or easier to use. 

I built it because my mom saw a photo of one online, while looking for a bee suit to give me for my birthday, and wanted one in the yard. She was planning on buying one for something like $600. This one cost me a little less than $60 total, including frames, and two winter evenings in the shed.

On a side note, my original plan was to use deeps for brood and mediums for the rest. In the sping, I plan on selling or trading all my deeps for mediums.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Hex shaped? Good luck w/ that.


----------



## Cub

*Re: Newly build hex hive*



sqkcrk said:


> Hex shaped? Good luck w/ that.


Dang, Mark. No. All my other hives are normal Langs. I just built this one hex hive as a gift. Not to change the face of beekeeping, or to make a living at it.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Oh, thought this was your only one and that the hex fad was gonna become the new TBH fad.


----------



## Cub

*Re: Newly build hex hive*



sqkcrk said:


> Oh, thought this was your only one and that the hex fad was gonna become the new TBH fad.


I built two TB hives as well, but just for fun, and to see if the bees could hack it in them up at my farm. This winter, I'd like to add 30-40 mediums to the build list.


----------



## BeeCurious

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Please be aware that the trademark registration "Top Bar Hive" has been abandoned and I suppose available for use. 

http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4808:dgplur.2.11


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

The link in BC's post above seems to have a timeout built into it. Here is a screenshot of what the Trademark search for "Top Bar Hive" showed at the time of this post: 








(Click to enlarge)


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

I saw a section of a hex hive at a Minnesota Hobby beekeepers Asociation meeting a couple of years ago. It was designed to be bear proof and as heavy as heck! As I recall each stackable hex section had a collar built into the back of it that was designed to slip over the top of a 4x4 (or 6x6?) post that was cemented into the ground. The lumber used was really thick and the owner claimed that a bear couldn't get into it. The hive was left to manage itself and honey was robbed out in the fall. I have no pictures, and am aware of no patents.... It could be a good solution to stocking the woods for those with quickcrete, thick lumber, and a quirky nature.


----------



## Saltybee

*Re: Newly build hex hive*



Cub said:


> >>> This one cost me a little less than $60 total, including frames, and two winter evenings in the shed.


If you have heat, that time in the shed is a bonus not a cost.

The natural shape of a hive (based on top bar bee observation) is a short fat football shape. Hex is a more natural shape than TBH. As a stationary garden hive (read many TBHs) it makes much sense.


----------



## odfrank

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Progress:
and yes, tomorrow I will scrape off the Gorilla glue....I used Titebond III and pneumatic finish nails on the top prototype box and found that the Tightbond did not stick to the mitered end grains nor the 2" nails give enough shear, so I went to Gorilla Glue and small head 1 5/8" composite lumber screws for the boxes and GG and finish nails for the handles. Should have plenty of shear now.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

How odd frank.


----------



## marshmasterpat

*Re: Newly build hex hive*



Adrian Quiney WI said:


> It was designed to be bear proof and as heavy as heck! As I recall each stackable hex section had a collar built into the back of it that was designed to slip over the top of a 4x4 (or 6x6?) post that was cemented into the ground. The lumber used was really thick and the owner claimed that a bear couldn't get into it.


Hmmm, have not seen many bears but sure have seen what they can do. Especially grizs, have seen those guys on video tear up some stuff that was well made. Would love to hear of the results of it against a few bear.


----------



## Cub

*Re: Newly build hex hive*



odfrank said:


> Progress:
> and yes, tomorrow I will scrape off the Gorilla glue....I used Titebond III and pneumatic finish nails on the top prototype box and found that the Tightbond did not stick to the mitered end grains nor the 2" nails give enough shear, so I went to Gorilla Glue and small head 1 5/8" composite lumber screws for the boxes and GG and finish nails for the handles. Should have plenty of shear now.




2 1/2" torque head deck screws and Titebond II for me for every bee related thing I build. That is largely because my dad gave me a 25 pound bucket of these screws!


----------



## The Valley

*Re: Newly build hex hive*



BeeCurious said:


> There's prior art dating back to at least 1679...




Beautiful :thumbsup:
But I would think that the 1679 original has precedent.


----------



## Mayhem

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Anyone have the measurements to make the hexagon hive as Cub has pictured? Wanting to experiment with building a hive and I like the hexagon looks.... just looking for starting measurements... Thanks for any assistance.

Andrew Miller.


----------



## odfrank

*Re: Newly build hex hive*



Mayhem said:


> Anyone have the measurements to make the hexagon hive as Cub has pictured? Wanting to experiment with building a hive and I like the hexagon looks.... just looking for starting measurements... Thanks for any assistance.Andrew Miller


Mine holds seven lang frames and three of different lengths on each side. The only important dimension was the length of each side, which I would have to measure to be sure. Here are photos:

http://s156.photobucket.com/user/odfrank/library/Hex Plex Pagoda?sort=2&page=1


----------



## Saltybee

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

odfrank, 
are you using standard lang boxed frames or just topbars? I see your mention of langs above but photos look like just bars.

Do you run your full frames in alignment or crossed between hive bodies?

It is the detail of the short frames that baffle me. 

Does anybody do the short frames at a 90 with the free end off a bar? Similar to the half frame /full frame nucs?


----------



## odfrank

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Seven Lang frames. Fixed short frames. You will be able to remove the short combs during extraction when lang frames are out.


----------



## Cub

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Plans and measurements attached. Let me know if there is any additional information needed.

Notes: This could easily be all deeps or a combo of medium and deep, just by changing the height of the boxes. The center of the box holds seven normal frames, and the outside angles have to be custom made. Also, I used oak, because there was a pile of it in my shop that was free. Pine or poplar is a much better choice, because of weight. The screws are 2" torque head decking screws, and pre-drilling with a counterset bit is a must.


----------



## Mayhem

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Thanks a bunch John, my wife is a happy camper... or was it I am a happy camper because she likes the hexagon hive...hmmm

I'd take you up on your offer but we are going to do cedar... still debating on solid bottom or screened bottom board...

Thanks again.

Andrew Miller


----------



## slooney64

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

I was inspired by odfrank's hexplex. It took a lot of effort to figure out all of the geometry, build shooting boards,etc..., but I finally completed a hexagonal roof with pretty good tolerances, made out of reclaimed cedar. I suppose I could have eyeballed it, but I took the opportunity to re-acquiant myself with trigonometry.

I built this for a friend who is going to make the hives themselves and actually do beekeeping. I just like to fiddle around in the shop. Thanks, odfrank!


----------



## odfrank

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Lookin good.

I am impressed with my self, that my work was inspiring to someone. My Hex hive is booming. Post pics of the whole finished hive.


----------



## Charlie B

*Re: Newly build hex hive*



odfrank said:


> One of the few wife picked colors that almost works for me. Why do they think a bee hive should look like their bathroom?


Your wife has a lot better taste in paint color than she does in men!


----------



## Eddie Honey

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Deleted


----------



## Tim KS

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

What's the big deal about these hex hives? I have trouble enough getting four sides lined up when stacking.


----------



## Mayhem

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

Great thread, just another question.... I am making a top for this hexagonal hive and it is going to be a top entrance.... Can the top of a hive have a built in feeder in it? Or would that be too much space for bees going from super out of the top entrance? thanks for any info....


----------



## Cub

*Re: Newly build hex hive*

I suggest using something like this. You can make it hex shaped and shorter, but then make a screen ladder so they don't drown or draw comb in it. I just built 4 of these last night to give them a try on some nucs this year.


----------

